# Reports on Hunting the Refuges



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has been hunting any of the refuges that are now open?

Any luck?

Thanks Greg


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Yep, excellent the first day. But since then the weather has been brutal and the birds are getting smarter.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

There are birds there, but there are hordes of people. If you enjoy tons of people, it is the place for you. We had a group come into the CRP we were walking right behind us and then had another group firing right at us, we could hear the pellets hitting the trees over our heads. It is really amazing how people can behave on public land.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I will agree with Scraper on this one. Tons of birds, tons of people. We got in on Monday and got the -ell out as fast as we could. It was nuts!!!

I once tried opener of pheasant over on Mallard Island with my Dad. I have never been so scared in all my life.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

live2hunt said:


> I once tried opener of pheasant over on Mallard Island with my Dad. I have never been so scared in all my life.


I was "peppered" on Mallard Island a few years ago. I turned to return fire, but thankfully I didn't . I was honestly that mad about it though.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

On Monday fair number of people, would not say tons. Just a different area I guess. Only two other vehicles where I parked. Wednesday hardly anyone at the refuge, one other vehicle in area I hunted. Last couple days hunted private land and much better success!


----------

